# Looking to move need advice please



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello, Going through a very painful divorce at the moment and have been thinking about trying to start a new life in Spain.

I Have a monthly web related income and have been thinking about moving abroad , my wife has left and it has hit me very hard and I am looking to start a new life in Spain , the problem is I am having trouble finding a rural place where I can get a good internet service , plus I have dogs and although this isnt a problem for a lot of people it does really rule out apartments etc which would seem to be the best places to get a decent internet connection , I have looked up places like wimax and portalwimax but I'm having trouble finding places in the high coverage areas.

I mainly need a good internet connection because I plan to keep in touch with all my friends over xbox live , I know the internet dongles can be really good nowadays ( I use one at home as I live in a very rural area and don't have a working phone line ) , maybe I just wont be able to find what I am looking for , I found a great place in Murcia with a pool and lots of land ( want to grow all my own food ) but just doesn't have a net connection or much chance of one.

Any ideas please , I dont have much of a monthly budget , realistically no more than 450 euros per month this will allow me money to eat on top of my rent.

I was planning on flying over , getting my dogs sent by a dog transfer service and then buying a cheap car whilst I am over there.

Dog transfer isn't that expensive and wouldn't be a problem.

Just wanted to share some of my thoughts / frustrations.

Many Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nugget_Hound said:


> Hello, Going through a very painful divorce at the moment and have been thinking about trying to start a new life in Spain.
> 
> I Have a monthly web related income and have been thinking about moving abroad , my wife has left and it has hit me very hard and I am looking to start a new life in Spain , the problem is I am having trouble finding a rural place where I can get a good internet service , plus I have dogs and although this isnt a problem for a lot of people it does really rule out apartments etc which would seem to be the best places to get a decent internet connection , I have looked up places like wimax and portalwimax but I'm having trouble finding places in the high coverage areas.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

difficult time for you....

rural & good internet don't really go hand in hand in Spain 

the other hitch I can see in your plan, is that although you might be confident that you can support yourself on 450€ a month - the govt won't believe you.... you have to prove an income of +/- 625 € a month + healthcare provision in order to register as resident


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

€450 per month seems like such a small amount of money to live on. Is it even possible to do so?


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn´t the 450 Euros his allowance for rent?


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

HI Guys , Thanks for the replies , 

By 450 euros I meant that as the budget for rent , I earn about 800-1000 euros a month which I can prove by tax slips/ bank statements , I want somewhere a bit rural because of my dogs and my desire to grow most of my own food ( a big thing for me ) but I also need a decent internet connection , I think one or the other is going to have to give!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nugget_Hound said:


> HI Guys , Thanks for the replies ,
> 
> By 450 euros I meant that as the budget for rent , I earn about 800-1000 euros a month which I can prove by tax slips/ bank statements , I want somewhere a bit rural because of my dogs and my desire to grow most of my own food ( a big thing for me ) but I also need a decent internet connection , I think one or the other is going to have to give!!


you'd need to open a non-resident bank account here & have regular transfers into it - the proof of income has to be into a Spanish bank account


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

What do you call a good internet connection? I live in the middle of nowhere and whilst I only get 1 meg it suffices for us, now if you need a whole parcel more then I would enquire with the people who provide mobile internet services for rural properties and/or satelite internet connection. My friend has the latter and I think they get a better connection speed, but cannot be too certain. 

As for living rurally, it has its drawbacks and its plus's, the trick is, is to weigh them up.

First....... Location........with electric, water, sewage may come in at a higher rent than you anticipate.

But lets say it doesn't. That you find one in a location just outside 'Blobby Ville' that is the right price, with the above utilities and either a landline or satelite telephone line. 
It has the connections speed you want.

Brilliant.

Now here is the kicker, the road to it is a bit bumpy, will you need a 4x4 especially in Winter. (our road becomes a river during heavy rainstorms taking along with it the surface).

Maybe you don't. That's good.

Is the property fenced. Dogs no matter how well behaved need to be contained, for their own safety as much as anyone elses. We are not talking about traffic here, though the speed some of the idiots come up my track scares the pants off of me I can tell you. But hunters, during the winter months if your dogs were to be seen out and about it wouldn't be unheard of for someone to take a potshot at them. 
It also depends on the breed of dogs you have, I have a Doberman, yea gods the locals are terrified of him, even though I have shown them he is highly trained and not dangerous they all believe he eats babies for breakfast, grannies for lunch, youths for dinner with the odd middle aged person thrown in for Tapas. 
Any dog over 25 kilos such as Labs, GSD's, Rotties even mutts can and are classed as a potentially dangerous dog. So I would look into buying yourself insurance to ward against any kind of claim made by someone daft enough to try and break into your house etc.

Sorry to sound so depressing, but internet connection no matter where you find it, is just one small factor when considering moving over here.


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for your reply , a 2mb connection would suffice , the rental agent has said their is internet "but is only a giving service"?? , it is near a main road and def wouldnt need a 4 x 4 .

With regards to the broadband I am waiting to be able to PM a couple of people who have had satellite broadband installed to see how they are finding the service , If its half as good as it says it is then this would be really great for me.

The property is fully fenced ( 4 foot ) so I dont think my dogs would be able to get out.

I was wondering what the crime rate is like in rural Spain , I had read somewhere it was getting worse due to the recession.

Thanks for your time!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You would probably be better to look for a village property that is on the outskirts. Close enough to have all the necessary connections to the outside world but far enough out to have its own huerto (kitchen garden/small market garden) or huerta (larger market garden). Be aware that in the south and west, property is jealously guarded because of the old latifunda system where the agricultural workers were not allowed to own the land on which they worked, and, if you can actually find some for sale, maybe rather costly. Be aware that it might not be advertised and you may have to ask around.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hold on! You want to start a new life in Spain. You are going through some emotional turmoil as it is. Forget a new life and think about the next three months or even the next three weeks.

You have decided to move to Spain and you don't need a job there - Great! But, get your emotional act together first. Remember this is prime rental time for property rentals in Spain. Sort out whatever you need to sort and don't think of arriving in Spain before the end of September. Rentals will be cheaper then and no doubt, you will have a clearer mind and will be able to think.

So my advice is wait - think - decide and then give Spain a try for a few weeks . . . and perhaps extend your stay . . .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

First things first. Go over to Spain for a few visits and have a good look around. See what you think, how life will be for you. Find and area, and do some research on it costs, internet availability, pros and cons. 

A fresh start and doing something "different" maybe just what you need - or dont lol!! Either way, I would suggest you dont burn your UK bridges - just in case

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Been there, done that too many times. What ever you do avoid the rebound effect, that so often that leads to jumping from the frying pan into the fire. 


Get away from the place you are/were in to somewhere you can think clearly
Think about why everything went belly up and whether you could have done anything differently (be honest - don't assume "It wasn't my fault")
Formulate a plan of action for the future
Once you have everything clear in your mind, dust yourself off and go forward into your new life, armed with your plan and protected from committing the same mistakes again.

Good Luck!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I agree with above post wait until September youl'll get a better deal on rental property and in the meantime do lots of research via Internet. Look for property close to a local village, as Internet is always a problem in Spain and if your earnings are dependent on Internet you don't want to be too rural!!! 
Good luck


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, to be honest I have given up on ever finding true happiness again, I really loved my wife every day for the whole 7 years we were together, as to why it happened etc beating myself up and going over old ground doesn't really help things as I just end up blaming myself.

My situation is compounded by the fact that I cant afford to stay where I am living at the moment and with bad credit and 3 dogs I am not going to find it easy getting somewhere over here where I am going to live , so my reasons for moving are partly financial , I need to renew my passport as it has expired , get someone to look after my dogs for a few days while I fly over so San Javier hire a car for a few days and try and find some properties and see what kind of feel I get for them.

One thing that does make me feel better is being outside in the sun and growing my own food , I also love cycling and walking , I would look to hopefully be spending a lot of time doing this , I would miss my friends but a couple of my closest friends are very interested in moving out to Spain and don't have any responsibilities ( house/pets etc ) so they could maybe join me further down the line.

My 16 year old son is very keen on moving out there with me for a year and see what happens.

I really dont know if it would work out in the long term or not but I am having changes forced on me in my life at the moment and I really think a big change might be just what I need, if you don't try you will never know.

With regards to growing your own food are their stupid EU laws in effect which would try and prevent this, nothing would suprise me.

With regards to rental prices there are some very good offers on rural properties but I understand there is a flip side to living in the middle of nowhere!!

Thanks again for your replies , if anyone who reads this made the move to Spain on their own it would be really nice to hear about their experience.

Thanks


Gavin


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, we live in a pretty rural location just north of Torrox and Frigiliana (close to Nerja). We have views over the whole of both towns as well as mountains and the Med. Internet? We use Broadband4Spain (BB4S) and get between 7 and 10 mbps down and 1 mbps up for under €30 a month. So check out this area as I think it will definitely serve your requirements. 1 or 2 bed villas (no pool) can be found at around €350 - €450 per month. Obviously with a pool it costs more plus the pool running costs. Met a guy today who has a pool but doesn't use it as he hates pools. He lets his dogs swim in it....


----------

